# Showing some luv to Bush for dodging those shoes, YEAH!!!



## KindleJaneRRT (Dec 15, 2008)

Just thought I'd throw this in here but as much as I can't stand Bush I had to give him props for dodging those shoes dude!  I mean, two size 10's coming at you at 90+ miles an hour and Bush ducked BOTH of them and didn't even hide but looked the guy dead in his eye as if to say "Throw something else, I dare you!!!"  Come on, if that wasn't pure American pride I don't know what is!
On a more serious note, despite everything, our President is still a symbol of America and to have shoes and insults thrown at him like that, even I found personal offense to it.  What are your opinions about it?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

He showed a lot of class when he asked the SS men to let the guy go.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

KindleJaneRRT said:


> Just thought I'd throw this in here but as much as I can't stand Bush I had to give him props for dodging those shoes dude! I mean, two size 10's coming at you at 90+ miles an hour and Bush ducked BOTH of them and didn't even hide but looked the guy dead in his eye as if to say "Throw something else, I dare you!!!" Come on, if that wasn't pure American pride I don't know what is!
> On a more serious note, despite everything, our President is still a symbol of America and to have shoes and insults thrown at him like that, even I found personal offense to it. What are your opinions about it?


It epitomizes the sorry opinion the world now has of us after eight years of incompetent leadership. If tens of thousands of my friends and neighbors had been killed I'd probably be lobbing shoes at the guy who started the war too.


----------



## KindleJaneRRT (Dec 15, 2008)

Wisteria Clematis said:


> It epitomizes the sorry opinion the world now has of us after eight years of incompetent leadership. If tens of thousands of my friends and neighbors had been killed I'd probably be lobbing shoes at the guy who started the war too.


That is true, even though I haven't been on this earth long enough to have lived through the more historical presidencies, in our history, I don't know of any presidency that was this bad.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Moderator warning - let's not go there, please. 

On the shoe-ducking: nicely done, Mr. President.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Moderator warning - let's not go there, please.
> 
> On the shoe-ducking: nicely done, Mr. President.


Thank you, Harvey. You saved me from being banned.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Thank you Harvey, I logged off for a couple hours to give you chance to put a stop to this nonsense.


----------



## KindleJaneRRT (Dec 15, 2008)

My bad, I didn't mean to bring up a sour topic but I just thought it was absolutely hilarious watching that man dodge those shoes like that and just wanted to know what everyone else thought about it.


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

Were there some inappropriate posts deleted, because this looks like a reasonable thread that got cut off at the knees. If no posts were deleted, are we not allowed to have adult discussions here? If there were posts that got rabid and got deleted, and that's what the warning was for, then I'll pipe down.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

The warning from Harvey was to avoid a discussion that could get out of hand and become very argumentative. We all have different opinions so it is best not to go there as Harvey stated in his warning post. We *attempt* to put the fires out while they are small to make this a pleasant place to be.

So much nicer to keep it friendly here. 

Thanks,
Linda


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Whatever your political leanings, you have to admit that he showed some impressive reflexes for a man his age.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Mikuto said:


> Whatever your political leanings, you have to admit that he showed some impressive reflexes for a man his age.


Hey Harvey, would it be okay if I defended old guys?


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Hey Harvey, would it be okay if I defended old guys?


Don't mind me, I'm still in my larval stage.


----------



## KindleJaneRRT (Dec 15, 2008)

Mikuto said:


> Whatever your political leanings, you have to admit that he showed some impressive reflexes for a man his age.


Lol, my point exactly!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

In answer to various posts above - no posts were deleted. I just know from experience when a thread is destined to be a divisive clash on these boards. Even though some view those exchanges as valuable, their value is overshadowed by the way they divide us and in my judgment they lessen the enjoyment of the boards for the majority of our members. 

Every board has its tone, and this part of how we try to maintain the tone we desire for this board.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Every board has its tone, and this part of how we try to maintain the tone we desire for this board.


Your board, your rules. No argument.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Mikuto said:


> Whatever your political leanings, you have to admit that he showed some impressive reflexes for a man his age.


Don't you just know that Colbert and Stewart are kicking themselves that they're not recording new shows this week. . . .

Ann


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

*sits on hands*


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> *sits on hands*


How do you type that way?


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

Jeff said:


> How do you type that way?


Why do you think a hot babe like LR stays with an obnoxious geek like me?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Why do you think a hot babe like LR stays with an obnoxious geek like me?


Oh. The avatar. Now I get it. Sorry.


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

It looked to me like Mr. President was quite comfortable dodging shoes being thrown at him.  Kind of makes you wonder what goes on behind closed doors.  

As for the insult thing I do not think he even understood it as that.  He said he thought the guy was just trying to get his attention, just like when the rest of the reporters call out to him for his attention.


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm not exactly a fan of his, but I thought the dodge was pretty impressive. Sort of like the Matrix but with shoes <<snicker>>.


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

Harvey said:


> In answer to various posts above - no posts were deleted. I just know from experience when a thread is destined to be a divisive clash on these boards. Even though some view those exchanges as valuable, their value is overshadowed by the way they divide us and in my judgment they lessen the enjoyment of the boards for the majority of our members.
> 
> Every board has its tone, and this part of how we try to maintain the tone we desire for this board.


Oh. I see. So this board is only to post about recipes, cute anecdotes about kids/pets/etc, happy fluffy how are youuuu today, I love you, I miss you, I'm sorry you lost ___, and other sappy sentiments, while pretending politics, and other adult topics don't exist? I get that political threads turn nasty, and that's not what you want this board to turn into, but it's like a phony, fantasy wonderland here with all the happy, peppy, we're all good buddies after knowing each other on a board for a month type posts. Sometimes, the modding feels a little bit heavy handed with all the editing, tidying up, and now not daring discuss an adult topic before being warned. It feels like being treated like a child.

I'm not trying to make this a board that allows fights, but it just feels like anything non Stepford Wife-ish, or adult conversation, or not depicting kittens, butterflies, and all things cutsie are the only things allowed. Only things that can be gushed over, and complimented for their socially acceptable beauty are allowed. Oddballs like me, who like the macabre, or have an off sense of social timing, or people who want to talk about adult issues aren't welcome. I seriously feel like a punk rocker who's walked into a PTA meeting and all the people gasp, pull up their skirts, and lean away. And I'm not even that weird! Maybe I've just been online long enough, and at different kinds of boards enough times that I'm over the giddy, "Look! We're all such great friends! Let's exchange recipes!" thing, and treat the internet a little more like real life in that I'd like to see "real" people, a diverse bunch, and not just the Ladies Who Lunch putting their best internet foot forward.
[/end rant]


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

The way I see it Cat, is that politics is one of those subjects that is determined to get ugly, and some people would just rather check the ugliness at the modem. 

We all have to deal with crap in our everyday life, so a bit of escapism is pretty healthy. That's why we all read isn't it? 

And I'm not arguing with you, mind you, I don't think that politics should be expressly banned anywhere, but this is Harvey's site and Harvey is allowed to make the rules anyway he wants them. It's like a high class restaurant having a black tie dress code, it's a privately owned establishment, so they're allowed to do what they want in that respect, same with internet forums.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Mikuto said:


> The way I see it Cat, is that politics is one of those subjects that is determined to get ugly, and some people would just rather check the ugliness at the modem.
> 
> We all have to deal with crap in our everyday life, so a bit of escapism is pretty healthy. That's why we all read isn't it?


Well put Mikuto. I'm sure Harvey will reply if he feels it necessary.

Linda


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Seems to me like all Harvey was doing was reminding everyone to remain polite to each other. . . . .



Ann


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

How does it go? You can please some of the people some of the time, but not all of the people all of the time? That's how running a board is, you cannot make everybody happy. The board I run is a local political board, and for the life of me I can't get people to talk at all unless they are arguing.

I lean toward more technical discussions, and we don't have a lot of those here. For me this is a more social sort of board, but I'm not a chatty person. That's why I am wayyyy behind the other mods in post counts. There are plenty of other boards I frequent where I can get technical discussion, so I have balance in what I read.


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Well put Mikuto. I'm sure Harvey will reply if he feels it necessary.
> 
> Linda


"If" he feels necessary?? Wow. I'm a board member with an opinion that should be as valued as those who say "yay, your board, way to go, anything you say is ooookay." I wasn't arguing with him, I was expressing my opinion the way I view the board ...I think it's "necessary" for _all_ opinions to be considered, discussed, and replied to if they aren't just trolling or arguing for arguings sake, not just those who have no opinion other than "whatever you say".

Thanks, Mikuto, I didn't take your input to me as arguing w/me . It is his board, but he says he's open to input, so I am just doing so. So far he's been receptive and polite to me, even if not always agreeing w/me, and I appreciate that in someone who makes rules on a site. A trait that might be good in all mods.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

Cat said:


> Oh. I see. So this board is only to post about recipes, cute anecdotes about kids/pets/etc, happy fluffy how are youuuu today, I love you, I miss you, I'm sorry you lost ___, and other sappy sentiments, while pretending politics, and other adult topics don't exist? I get that political threads turn nasty, and that's not what you want this board to turn into, but it's like a phony, fantasy wonderland here with all the happy, peppy, we're all good buddies after knowing each other on a board for a month type posts. Sometimes, the modding feels a little bit heavy handed with all the editing, tidying up, and now not daring discuss an adult topic before being warned. It feels like being treated like a child.
> 
> I'm not trying to make this a board that allows fights, but it just feels like anything non Stepford Wife-ish, or adult conversation, or not depicting kittens, butterflies, and all things cutsie are the only things allowed. Only things that can be gushed over, and complimented for their socially acceptable beauty are allowed. Oddballs like me, who like the macabre, or have an off sense of social timing, or people who want to talk about adult issues aren't welcome. I seriously feel like a punk rocker who's walked into a PTA meeting and all the people gasp, pull up their skirts, and lean away. And I'm not even that weird! Maybe I've just been online long enough, and at different kinds of boards enough times that I'm over the giddy, "Look! We're all such great friends! Let's exchange recipes!" thing, and treat the internet a little more like real life in that I'd like to see "real" people, a diverse bunch, and not just the Ladies Who Lunch putting their best internet foot forward.
> [/end rant]


I will only say that I made similar comments to LR after my first 3 days here.


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I will only say that I made similar comments to LR after my first 3 days here.


I like yer mohawk, d00d <--in case that's not obviously a link ...clicky.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

Cat said:


> I like yer mohawk, d00d <--in case that's not obviously a link ...clicky.


No speakers/sound on my work computer.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Cat said:


> "If" he feels necessary?? Wow. I'm a board member with an opinion that should be as valued as those who say "yay, your board, way to go, anything you say is ooookay." I wasn't arguing with him, I was expressing my opinion the way I view the board ...I think it's "necessary" for _all_ opinions to be considered, discussed, and replied to if they aren't just trolling or arguing for arguings sake, not just those who have no opinion other than "whatever you say".
> 
> Thanks, Mikuto, I didn't take your input to me as arguing w/me . It is his board, but he says he's open to input, so I am just doing so. So far he's been receptive and polite to me, even if not always agreeing w/me, and I appreciate that in someone who makes rules on a site. A trait that might be good in all mods.


Cat I certainly did not mean to offend you nor be rude to you. I respect your opinions and I am open to input from everyone. This would be a very boring place if we all agreed on everything. I am sure Harvey or Leslie will respond. I should have worded my post differently. I had sent Harvey a PM asking that he respond to you. I am new at moderating and did not feel I was experienced enough to address this issue. I hope you can respect that. Thanks.

Linda


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

I appreciate that you didn't answer because I specifically answered Harvey . <- if it doesn't sound nice, I meant it nicely.

and ... Yep, I can. Thanks.


----------



## bosslady402 (Nov 6, 2008)

Does anyone know who has the avatar splicing the shoe footage with the Austin Powers clip? I saw it this morning but forgot what thread it was in... freakin hilarious, I need to show it to my family.



Cat said:


> Oddballs like me, who like the macabre, or have an off sense of social timing, or people who want to talk about adult issues aren't welcome. And I'm not even that weird!


I understand your point of view, Cat. I'm an atheist,  and I've read several books recently that I'd love to start discussions about, but I've refrained because I'd probably be viewed as setting off an atom bomb in the garden of eden.

I was thinking I'd probably have to just find another site with more like-minded individuals for discussions like that, and limit input on this board to more main-stream topics (unless Harvey is willing to make a new section for discussions about controversial books? )

I compare this to having political/religious discussions with different family members - some agree, some disagree but can have a rational discussion about it, some secretly agree but won't admit it, and some you just don't want to go there. On Kindleboards, like with them, pushing the envelope just doesn't seem to accomplish what you'd hope it would (i.e. changing someones opinions). oh well... when in rome...


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

bosslady said:


> I understand your point of view, Cat. I'm an atheist,  and I've read several books recently that I'd love to start discussions about, but I've refrained because I'd probably be viewed as setting off an atom bomb in the garden of eden.


I encourage you to start the topic. As long as the title is worded so there is no doubt as to the content, no one need be offended. If they don't want to join the discussion they can easily avoid it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> I encourage you to start the topic. As long as the title is worded so there is no doubt as to the content, no one need be offended. If they don't want to join the discussion they can easily avoid it.


Ummm.... remember that my "The War Sucks" thread got locked.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Ummm.... remember that my "The War Sucks" thread got locked.


Which book was that based on?


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

To change the topic just a little...

Wow, didn't the Pres make a great duck!  But I was wondering where the secret service was.  Shouldn't they have been on that guy before the second shoe was airborne?

I tell ya, if I was leader of the free world and someone threw something at my head, I'd go down and stay down until someone told me it was safe to get up again.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> Which book was that based on?


HA! Touche.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Don't you just know that Colbert and Stewart are kicking themselves that they're not recording new shows this week. . . .
> 
> Ann


I said the exact same thing to Jim. I can almost see the look of glee on Stewart's face and the look of indignation on Colbert's. I am so sorry this happened during their hiatus.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Cat said:


> I appreciate that you didn't answer because I specifically answered Harvey . <- if it doesn't sound nice, I meant it nicely.
> 
> and ... Yep, I can. Thanks.


We all have the right to voice our opinions. I enjoy reading your posts. Glad we are cool Cat!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

bosslady said:


> Does anyone know who has the avatar splicing the shoe footage with the Austin Powers clip? I saw it this morning but forgot what thread it was in... freakin hilarious, I need to show it to my family.


That was Khabita.



> I understand your point of view, Cat. I'm an atheist,  and I've read several books recently that I'd love to start discussions about, but I've refrained because I'd probably be viewed as setting off an atom bomb in the garden of eden.
> 
> I was thinking I'd probably have to just find another site with more like-minded individuals for discussions like that, and limit input on this board to more main-stream topics (unless Harvey is willing to make a new section for discussions about controversial books? )
> 
> I compare this to having political/religious discussions with different family members - some agree, some disagree but can have a rational discussion about it, some secretly agree but won't admit it, and some you just don't want to go there. On Kindleboards, like with them, pushing the envelope just doesn't seem to accomplish what you'd hope it would (i.e. changing someones opinions). oh well... when in rome...


I encourage you to start such threads and discussions. Our guiding rules are no trolling, no spamming, no personal attacks, keep things polite and courteous. People read controversial books and they can and should be discussed. I would like to participate in such discussion.

I keep posting links and recs to my favorite kind of stories, hoping that one of these days someone will join me in a discussion. So far I seem to be an n of 1 but no one has taken down any of my recs. And I am sure there are folks here who would run screaming in front of a train before they'd ever read a m/m erotic novel. That's fine. They don't have to talk to me about what I like and I'll refrain from the discussions on books that don't interest me. This place is big enough and diverse enough to support a wide range of tastes, imho.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

No matter what the subject, if a thread devolves into personal attacks and general bad feelings, we're going to lock it; most discussions cannot recover from that point; dead horses begin being beat and it doesn't serve anyone.  

That being said, as mod of the Book Corner, I encourage you to start a thread, appropriately named, on any book you want to start a discussion of, no matter the subject, and continue the discussion as long as respect for others who may disagree is shown.

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I find it interesting to read about books I would not chose for myself. That is one of the great things about Kindleboards is the fact I am reading books and authors I would not have read before... and actually enjoying them. I am open to reading one of your book suggestions Leslie, you never know if you will like it unless you give it a try.


----------



## bosslady402 (Nov 6, 2008)

Leslie said:


> ever read a m/m erotic novel.


off topic - Leslie, if you like that stuff, you will LOVE this series - but the first book is not yet in Kindle format. so click it every day!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

bosslady said:


> off topic - Leslie, if you like that stuff, you will LOVE this series - but the first book is not yet in Kindle format. so click it every day!


Thanks! Clickity click click!

L


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

As far as controversial books being discussed, the only one that I recall popping up was the _His Dark Meterials_ books. The conversation was brief, to the point, civil, and over quickly. But then, everybody discussing it pretty much agreed with each other on the opinions expressed. *shrug*


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Well, I don't think we over-moderate here, but it doesn't surprise me to hear that a few people feel differently. Moderation is a series of judgment calls, and if we try to please everyone we will be ineffective.

Cat: in some of your criticisms, it seems you are really wanting a place to have a different type and tone of discussions than we're going to have on these boards. I find the discussions we do have on these boards to be smart, funny, engaging, thoughtful - all those things many of us seek in a community - and I don't find it a negative that we moderate out threads that we know lead to rancor.    

This forum is a public place, but I also view it as my home. I *have* to like it here, so try to moderate things so that I and hopefully others continue to like it here. 

I do realize that 'What I like' may not be for everyone. But I think the mods and I are in sync on what we feel helps versus hurts this particular community. 

I remain convicted about moderating in that way.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

bosslady said:


> I understand your point of view, Cat. I'm an atheist,  and I've read several books recently that I'd love to start discussions about, but I've refrained because I'd probably be viewed as setting off an atom bomb in the garden of eden.


*I'd be interested to read about some of the books you've read. I'm open to learning different things, POVs, etc. That said, putting some sort of "warning" in the title of the thread would be a good idea as to not offend those who may find some of the material offensive. Just my three cents *


----------



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

Here's my rules:
If you don't like the subject matter of a book - don't read it.  
If you don't like the subject matter of a movie - don't watch it.  
If you don't like the subject matter of a TV show - change the channel.  
If you don't like the subject matter of a topic on KindleBoards - don't read it.


But don't stop someone else from reading or watching them.


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

Hey Mods, Aren't you all OT?


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

tecwritr said:


> Here's my rules:
> If you don't like the subject matter of a book - don't read it.
> If you don't like the subject matter of a movie - don't watch it.
> If you don't like the subject matter of a TV show - change the channel.
> ...


Oh if only everyone followed those simple simple rules.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

cat616 said:


> Hey Mods, Aren't you all OT?


Ha! Busted.


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Cat: in some of your criticisms, it seems you are really wanting a place to have a different type and tone of discussions than we're going to have on these boards. I find the discussions we do have on these boards to be smart, funny, engaging, thoughtful - all those things many of us seek in a community - and I don't find it a negative that we moderate out threads that we know lead to rancor.


No, not different, just inclusive of discussions that may not be swapping recipes, and giggling giddily about the latest shoe sale; and not having to post like we're children: I'm referring to the vampire/zombie pic someone had a problem with because we're family friendly here, i.e., kids can post here. However I was very pleased that the solution was a reasonable compromise so no one has to feel hit in the face with gory images. And, as I was saying, inclusive of adult discussions -while moderating that they don't get hostile and nasty; and the people who aren't drawn to the all cheerful, all enthusiastic, all gushing, all the time type posts. Some of us have a different way of expressing ourselves. Just. inclusive. not. changed.

And, frankly, I think you've been quite reasonable in listening to me. You seem open, and are trying to find solutions that do make oddies like me feel at home here, too, and I appreciate that. Especially in light of the fact that I've not hidden, but rather made sure you know I'm normally a rougher poster (called myself a gutter rat). I have reigned it in here, though, but I am who I am, and all the sugary, sweetness is sometimes overwhelming. Eh ...I may as well say the rest of the staff has been polite and accommodating, too. This is unusual to me ... usually I see people so set in their ways, and cliques so tight that suggesting anything different be acceptable is seen as an attack and met with a high level of defensiveness -to put it nicely.

So _there!_ ...some kudos w/the criticism. 

What's OT?


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

> What's OT?


 Off Topic


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

or OverTime.


Betsy


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Off Topic










Dur! Of course.

I thought of that, Betsy, but it didn't make sense.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Cat said:


> No, not different, just inclusive of discussions that may not be swapping recipes, and giggling giddily about the latest shoe sale; and not having to post like we're children: I'm referring to the vampire/zombie pic someone had a problem with because we're family friendly here, i.e., kids can post here. However I was very pleased that the solution was a reasonable compromise so no one has to feel hit in the face with gory images. And, as I was saying, inclusive of adult discussions -while moderating that they don't get hostile and nasty; and the people who aren't drawn to the all cheerful, all enthusiastic, all gushing, all the time type posts. Some of us have a different way of expressing ourselves. Just. inclusive. not. changed.
> 
> And, frankly, I think you've been quite reasonable in listening to me. You seem open, and are trying to find solutions that do make oddies like me feel at home here, too, and I appreciate that. Especially in light of the fact that I've not hidden, but rather made sure you know I'm normally a rougher poster (called myself a gutter rat). I have reigned it in here, though, but I am who I am, and all the sugary, sweetness is sometimes overwhelming. Eh ...I may as well say the rest of the staff has been polite and accommodating, too. This is unusual to me ... usually I see people so set in their ways, and cliques so tight that suggesting anything different be acceptable is seen as an attack and met with a high level of defensiveness -to put it nicely.
> 
> So _there!_ ...some kudos w/the criticism.


Thanks for posting that. I think it reminds me that we all have much more in common here than we have differences.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Cat said:


> Dur! Of course.
> 
> I thought of that, Betsy, but it didn't make sense.


Yes, but I keep hoping Harvey will start paying the mods OverTime... Doesn't even have to be doubletime, I'd take time and a half.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

How about a sub-forum called ... IF YOU CAN'T STAND THE HEAT, STAY OUT OF THE KITCHEN.


----------



## KindleJaneRRT (Dec 15, 2008)

Good grief, I log off for a few hours, come back expecting my post to be second to the last discussion on the board, then find out there's over 50+ messages on here....what haaaaave you all been talking about I wonder...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Mostly off topic, I'm afraid.  I think we're just all hanging out here...

Betsy


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, but I keep hoping Harvey will start paying the mods OverTime... Doesn't even have to be doubletime, I'd take time and a half.


1.5 X $0.00 = $0.00. Harvey could afford to pay you triple overtime holiday pay at your going rate!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Mostly off topic, I'm afraid. I think we're just all hanging out here...
> 
> Betsy


That gives me the perfect excuse for a Hugh picture...LOL


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

KindleJaneRRT said:


> Good grief, I log off for a few hours, come back expecting my post to be second to the last discussion on the board, then find out there's over 50+ messages on here....what haaaaave you all been talking about I wonder...


I tried to get them back on topic, but they would not listen to me so I joined them.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

cat616 said:


> 1.5 X $0.00 = $0.00. Harvey could afford to pay you triple overtime holiday pay at your going rate!


OK, I'll hold out for triple time! LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

cat616 said:


> I tried to get them back on topic, but they would not listen to me so I joined them.


I told you, we like it here. I think it's the furnishings.

Nice pic, Leslie!

Betsy


----------



## KindleJaneRRT (Dec 15, 2008)

Leslie said:


> That gives me the perfect excuse for a Hugh picture...LOL


LOL!!! Good grief, is that Wolverine!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

KindleJane, be sure to check out the Australia the movie thread in Not Quite Kindle.

When you've been here awhile you'll know the Kindleboards Axiom:

There is no question to which Hugh Jackman is not the answer....


Betsy


----------



## KindleJaneRRT (Dec 15, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> There is no question to which Hugh Jackman is not the answer....
> 
> 
> Betsy


LOL! God I love you guys!


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

Uh, cough cough ahem!


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

Leslie said:


> That gives me the perfect excuse for a Hugh picture...LOL


Is that a receding hairline? It looks like a combover caught in an updraft!


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Gonna have to get my glasses changed.  Having trouble following threads.


----------



## KindleJaneRRT (Dec 15, 2008)

cat616 said:


> Uh, cough cough ahem!


Yeah, yeah, we're getting there, nice dodge Mr. President, moving on...so...about Hugh's hairline, yeah it does look like a comb over caught in an updraft, what do all think?


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Don't you just know that Colbert and Stewart are kicking themselves that they're not recording new shows this week. . . .
> 
> Ann


Do you remember Stewart's glee when Cheney shot his buddy in the face? It was like Jews finally got a Christmas.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

Cat said:


> I like yer mohawk, d00d <--in case that's not obviously a link ...clicky.


Ummmm.... no offense, but..... that sucked.

You gotta remember I'm an ancient Zephead. Cheesy 80's synthcrap ain't the way I roll.

But you know what? I'll bet YOU can appreciate my differing viewpoint.


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Ummmm.... no offense, but..... that sucked.
> 
> You gotta remember I'm an ancient Zephead. Cheesy 80's synthcrap ain't the way I roll.
> 
> But you know what? I'll bet YOU can appreciate my differing viewpoint.


lol! It was _supposed_ to be stoopit-silly, thus I was hoping for a small laugh. I'm not more than a few years younger than you, if that (I'm mid 40's) but, geez-o-weezy, you _are_ gettin' old if you think someone (moi) posted that cuz I like and relate to it. Ya big ol' stuffy dork.

But yes, I can appreciate that you're old, and I accept you and your ancient mindset just as you are.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

Cat said:


> lol! It was _supposed_ to be stoopit-silly, thus I was hoping for a small laugh. I'm not more than a few years younger than you, if that (I'm mid 40's) but, geez-o-weezy, you _are_ gettin' old if you think someone (moi) posted that cuz I like and relate to it. Ya big ol' stuffy dork.
> 
> But yes, I can appreciate that you're old, and I accept you and your ancient mindset just as you are.


I think you're missing my point. My emphasis was on the word "Zephead," not "ancient."

In other words, I simply hated the 80's synthcrap music.  That ringtone made my skin crawl and brought back horrible memories of Human League, Duran Duran and Flock of Seagulls. *shudder*


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I think you're missing my point. My emphasis was on the word "Zephead," not "ancient."
> 
> In other words, I simply hated the 80's synthcrap music.  That ringtone made my skin crawl and brought back horrible memories of Human League, Duran Duran and Flock of Seagulls. *shudder*


I guess I am missing it. I don't particularly like 80s music as a whole, either, tho there are exceptions. I don't have to _like_ something to find it humorous. Although it didn't make my skin crawl, it is the ridiculousness that is what I, at least, find humorous ...in many things, as a matter of fact. Better get used to my cornball additions to the board. You could respond to my silliness with this:  . In fact on one board there was a guy who responded to everyone with the little roll eye smilie and I started putting it in his name whenever I addressed him, lol. Mind if I start calling you Jimbo, just in case?  kidding!


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

Heh.  I was Jimbo for years.  As both my grandfathers were named Jim, Jimbo was my grandparents' nickname for me to distinguish me from them.


----------

